
Scala 2.12.7 is now available - aphexairlines
https://www.scala-lang.org/news/2.12.7
======
haimez
Nice to see that the compiler performance work is yielding benefits. This
release is showing a 10% reduction in compile times compared to 2.12.6.

Release notes here:
[https://github.com/scala/scala/releases/tag/v2.12.7](https://github.com/scala/scala/releases/tag/v2.12.7)

